# Vinyl stripes what and where to buy?



## RockstarBruski (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello,
just bought a 2007 mini convertible for my wife. It's Pepper white in color and she would like some black vinyl stripes. What would be the best stripes to get? I see a bunch on ebay but not sure if they are quality or not? Anyone have any recommendations? thanks!


----------

